# Programmierer-Unterstüzung benötigt



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2008)

Für ein kommendes Projekt, dass ich aus Kapazitäts-Gründen nicht selbst bearbeiten kann, benötige ich für meine Firma einen SPS-Programmierer (selbstständig).
Der Sitz unserer Firma ist im Großraum Bielefeld (NRW / OWL).

Projekt-Beschreibung :
Es handelt sich um eine Zeitschriften-Kommissionier-Anlage, die wir für eine befreundete Firma erstellen sollen (nicht unser Standard-Geschäft).
Bei dieser Anlage würde über Netzwerk an einen angeschlossenen PC ein (oder mehrere) Kommissionier-Aufträge übertragen werden. Die Platzbelegung der K-Anlage wird auf gleiche Weise übertragen.
Die K-Anlage besteht im Einzel-Segment aus einem Regal mit einem TP177 und Leucht-Anzeigen für jedes Fach. Ein auf einem Transportband einfahrende Palette wird ggf. auf einer dem Segment zugehörigen Waage angehalten und tariert. Die Leucht-Anzeige zeigt an, aus welchem Fach die Zeitungen zu entnehmen sind und das TP die Anzahl und ggf. Zusatz-Info's. Ob die korrekte Anzahl kommissioniert wurde, wird über die Wagge festgestellt. Ist an diesem Segment die Kommissionierung abgeschlossen, so fährt die Palette weiter.

Im Erst-Ausbau gibt es zunächst nur ein Segment. Später kann sich die Segment-Anzahl (stark) erhöhen.

Die Steuerung und die restliche Hardware würde von meiner Truppe erstellt werden. Ein eventueller späterer Ausbau müßte mit eingeplant werden.

Bei Interesse an dieser Aufgabe erbitte ich Rückmeldung und/oder Angebot per PN oder Mail.

Für weitere Info's stehe ich (natürlich) in diesem Thread zur Verfügung.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

Frag mal dem markus, seine Firma Uhltronix hat immer kapazitäten frei.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Januar 2008)

... he, wo kommt denn der UG auf einmal wieder her ...?

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. :-D 
Ich glaube, für Markus liege ich ein bißchen weit aus der Richtung. Ich denke mal, dass müßte eher jemand mehr bei uns in der Nähe machen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## IBFS (29 Januar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... he, wo kommt denn der UG auf einmal wieder her ...?


 

15 UG Beiträge an EINEM Tag ------ Hiiiilfe!


----------

